# 5dm3 picture style for video



## Basti187 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey guys,

I m getting my new 5dm3 on Tuesday and I've worked with it before for a few weeks, I was wondering what picture style's you guys use in different scenarios, be it fiction or factual.


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Nov 2, 2012)

Seems people use low contrast and low saturation and or sharpness to allow for more range in post


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Nov 2, 2012)

Basti187 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I m getting my new 5dm3 on Tuesday and I've worked with it before for a few weeks, I was wondering what picture style's you guys use in different scenarios, be it fiction or factual.



We always use prolost, which is what Philip Bloom actually got us to use from reading his blog... Just go to the neutral preset, take sharpness and contrast all the way down to the left, and take saturation down two notches. It's supposed to give you a couple more stops of dynamic range to work with in post.


----------



## peederj (Nov 2, 2012)

I shot the typical Neutral 0, -4, -2, 0 for a year but really Neutral is quite brown and dingy compared to Faithful that has the same dynamic range benefits but a warmer and richer skintone. I also don't think -4 contrast is so good an idea, so I currently shoot Faithful 0, -3, -2, 0 and then add a bit of sharpening in post, a bit of desaturation usually, and a bit of contrast if needed.

The important thing is to get as much as you can through the codec while not requiring tons of manipulations in post. I tried Cinestyle but that's not so good an idea, you only have 8 bits to work with, and 4:2:0 until clean HDMI appears. The most important things are white balance and exposure...I set custom or kelvin white balances religously. To minimize burned in noise, I use the pull-down ISOs a third stop below the standard ISO (e.g. 5000 instead of 6400) and NEVER use pull-up ISOs (a third stop above standard). I never use HTP but some noise reduction is up for debate.


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 2, 2012)

I've experimented with all the 3rd party Picture Styles, Cinestyle, and the built-ins. I hated Cinestyle, it made post a real pain in the ass. Out of the 3rd parties I like Cineform/Lightform. Built ins I generally stick with Faithful, Sharpness at 1, Contrast and Saturation at -2, I stick with this when I'm trying to keep color correction to a minimum.

In general, keep the sharpness as low as possible and the contrast/saturation down. Like it was mentioned before, make sure your white balance is spot on because there is a limited amount of color correction work you can do so you don't want to waste too much of it getting the white balance to the right place.


----------

